# INFO NEEDED ON Rockford Fosgate P2D4-10 - useable fq range



## dreadknot55 (Jul 29, 2020)

does anyone know if the Rockford Fosgate P2D4-10 can actually do

30hz to 1500hz -3db i have a very limited budget so when i buy its got to be one an 

done not trial n error , so maybe you can help im tring to confirm the the Rockford 

Fosgate P2D4-10 has a useable fq range from 30hz to 1500hz even though i only 

intened to use up to 500hz in a 2way build , both the P2D4-10 pdf fq graph from 

them an the read i get from winisd show 30hz to 1500hz -3db is that reading right ? 

i intend to use one wired to 2ohms an feed 220watts in a two way build an ill be building 

6 cabnets to use as fronts , sides ,, an rears an using this driver saves a lot in my 

budget, the Dayton Audio RSS265HO-44 10" Reference HO DVC Subwoofer is a good 

50$ more an not instock an a pair runs about 330plus as were a pair of P2D4-10 runs 

shy of 250$ an according to winisd in a 1.668ft3 box each with one P2D4-10 an one 

Dayton Audio RSS265-PR performs identically with only a 4db difference in spl output 

which for me is no issue so ill go with the P2D4-10 to save the cash,i just dont want to 

roll tha dice on one an not have it 

work up to 500hz

please if you can help

id love the advice


----------

